# Word for the day bucolic



## Josiah (May 21, 2015)

bucolic
/bjuːˈkɒlɪk/

adjective 

1. of or characteristic of the countryside or country life; rustic

2. of or relating to shepherds; pastoral

noun 

3. (sometimes pl) a pastoral poem, often in the form of a dialogue

4. a rustic; farmer or shepherd

My husband and I chose a peaceful bucolic town in the country for our summer retreat.


----------



## oakapple (May 21, 2015)

This is one of those words that you read about quite often but have never heard anyone say in real life, unless it's on the radio.


----------



## Josiah (May 21, 2015)

I would have thought that the word would be more common in England which so many bucolic scenes. So much of English literature takes place in bucolic settings.


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2015)

I'd heard it before but never really knew its exact meaning. I would never have associated it with rustic.
I thought it meant something like cranky or irritable.


----------



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

I just ran across the word while reading Dorothy L. Sayers' The Nine Tailors. This confirms my speculation that the word is commonly used in British literature.


----------



## oakapple (May 23, 2015)

Yes, Josiah, used in literature but not in life!


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

I never heard of the meaning until fairly recently, always thought it meant something a bit more sinister, like bubonic.


----------

